

41 Hacks in 24 Hours, Results from Music Hack Day Boston - Mizza
http://musichackdayboston.pbworks.com/Projects2010

======
tchae
are any of these completed?

~~~
bsstoner
Yes its over, many are 'done', but they're not all web apps, so some were just
in person demos and performances.

Mine is online here: <http://labs.brianstoner.com/paintsamples>

It only works in new Firefox 4 beta cause it uses the new audio API.

